# When can a child play in a fenced in backyard alone?



## Taryn237 (Aug 20, 2006)

Just curious what opinions on this are. I go outside with my 3 yo DS but I can't wait until I can just send him out the back door to play. Our yard is totally fenced with a locked gate.


----------



## akwifeandmomma (Aug 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Taryn237* 
Just curious what opinions on this are. I go outside with my 3 yo DS but I can't wait until I can just send him out the back door to play. Our yard is totally fenced with a locked gate.

My 6 y/o and 3 y/o boys go out on their own. Totally childproofed yard, 6 ft privacy fence, both gates locked. Our yard backs up to the woods and we live in a very quiet neighborhood.









The 6 y/o will play on his own outside for quite a while, but my 3 y/o does seem to prefer his big brother coming with - he goes in and out a lot.


----------



## Sasharna (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm comfy with my 3.5 yo in my fenced, locked backyard, so long as I'm close to a window. We also have a rule that he can't go to the parts of the yard that I can't see from the windows. Amazingly, this is the only rule he's never broken.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

There was just a huge thread on this, with the average age being around 18 months.

Mine were allowed out back in our fenced yard alone as soon as they could get back there, when they began walking. Around 14-18 months, I'd guess is when mine began. There's a sandbox, swingset, flowergarden, trampoline, tetherball, and large swing for them to enjoy back there!


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandraS* 
There was just a huge thread on this, with the average age being around 18 months.

Mine were allowed out back in our fenced yard alone as soon as they could get back there, when they began walking. Around 14-18 months, I'd guess is when mine began. There's a sandbox, swingset, flowergarden, trampoline, tetherball, and large swing for them to enjoy back there!

Yeah. I didn't make dd wait for a certain age. She's been playing outside (in the fenced back yard and the unfenced front yard) for over a year (she's 28 months now). We live in a tiny village, and I check on her often, especially if she's not in the fence. I guess I'm pretty laid back about that stuff. We have two dogs who would let me know if anyone came in the yard, and I keep a close enough eye on her to make sure she doesn't leave the yard...generally.


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandraS* 
Mine were allowed out back in our fenced yard alone as soon as they could get back there, when they began walking.

this is us. we have a very small paved back yard, & dd is allowed out there by herself with frequent checks. she's 12 months & walking. she LOVES it outside.


----------



## fwlady (May 11, 2009)

I would say 3yo is old enough. I guess I just can't see the backyard very well, so that makes some difference. I am not anywhere close to being overprotective, but I would never consider any child under 2.5yo to be alone in even a fenced locked back yard. I have children that would just wander as it is, no fear, no clingers. And, I have some climbers too. So, old enough to understand the idea of staying in the yard would be my requirement. That could vary depending on child. Kymberli


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I let DS (26mo) play on the gated back deck by himself (sand table, riding toys), but I do not let him play in the yard alone. He can (and will) open the front gate and run out into the very busy street.

It's useful when I'm prepping dinner. If he wants to play out front, we go out together. I work in the garden and he plays along or splashes in the pool right next to me.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Fenced? 3 yo? He'd be soo out there without me unless there was a water feature that you needed to keep him safe from.

I know I'm less strict than a lot of parents on MDC, but my kids are pretty free range. Dd was 4 last summer and could play in the front yard alone, and could go around the corner to her friend's house alone. I did check up on her every 5-15 minutes, but that's about it. We have a lot of kids in the neighborhood and there's a lot of in and out of each other's yards.

Now, to be truly honest, ds didn't WANT to play outside alone by himself at 3. He always wanted someone near him. Dd is much more independent. Ds was 6 or so before he'd go out and play by himself.


----------



## joy2grow (Apr 10, 2006)

DD has been free ranging the back yard since 2yo or so. My only requirement is that she put on shoes so we keep her easy to slip on shoes by the back door. I love that she's comfortable being out there by herself.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
Fenced? 3 yo? He'd be soo out there without me unless there was a water feature that you needed to keep him safe from.

I know I'm less strict than a lot of parents on MDC, but my kids are pretty free range. Dd was 4 last summer and could play in the front yard alone, and could go around the corner to her friend's house alone. I did check up on her every 5-15 minutes, but that's about it. We have a lot of kids in the neighborhood and there's a lot of in and out of each other's yards.

Now, to be truly honest, ds didn't WANT to play outside alone by himself at 3. He always wanted someone near him. Dd is much more independent. Ds was 6 or so before he'd go out and play by himself.

OMG! I haven't seen anyone use that term here... it's even in my siggy! I call my kids (and parenting style) "Free Range" too... do you have Lenore Skenazy's book? It's AWESOME. I was free range before I knew what it was though, lol... my kids walk to school alone at 5, roam the neighborhood at 6, blah blah blah... I love that the world is so safe they can do that! They have gained so much responsibility and maturity and experience, it's phenom!

Okay, back on topic... I just wanted to comment! You GO mama!!!


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

DS1 was a few months shy of 3 when we first moved into a house with a backyard. He refused to play outside by himself, though. ;-) I wanted him to!

DS2? He'll go out there anytime. I first let him go out alone when I was satisfied that he could get up and down the back steps safely. We had a beautiful few weeks between that milestone, and this week when he learned to climb the play structure. I'm not yet comfortable with him being up there without an adult on the ground to spot. We're giving him as much time as we can to explore safely, so we can become confident that he's ok there himself.

DS1 will now go outside and play if his brother is there, and even sometimes by himself. I was really surprised yesterday to find him outside playing, with the door closed (because he knows DS2 isn't allowed out there without a grown-up right now).

DS1, however, has always been a pretty sensible kid about things. We've never worried about him going in the street, he's always stopped when we ask him to, etc. Not sure how DS2 will be and if I'll have less confidence in him playing outside without me when he's old enough to really run.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

DD is nearly two and has been playing in the backyard by herself for just under a year.

Granted, we have a teeny tiny townhouse backyard and I can pretty much see it in its entirety from anywhere downstairs.


----------

